# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  सप्*ताह में 4 अंडे खाने से कम होता है डायबिटीज

## Apurv Sharma

डायबिटीज पर नियंत्रण रखने में पोषण और खान-पान की भूमिका सबसे अहम होती है। एक निश्चित समय पर भोजन करने से ब्लड शुगर का स्तर नियंत्रण में रहता है। डायबिटीज ऐसी बीमारी है जो एक बार होने पर जीवनभर साथ रहती है। ब्*लड में ग्*लूकोज के स्*तर बढ़ने से यह बीमारी होती है। डायबिटीज के के खतरे को कम करने में खानपान की भूमिका सबसे अहम होती है। अंडे में मौजूद गुणों के कारण यह टाइप2 डायबटीज के खतरे को कम करता है। एक शोध के अनुसार जो पुरुष एक सप्ताह में 4 अंडे खाते हैं उन्हें डायबिटीज का का खतरा 37 प्रतिशत कम होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*टइप 2 डायबिटीज :-*आप को बता दिया जाये की मधुमेह के 3 टाइप होते है जिनमे से टाइप 2 मधुमेह से ग्रस्*त लोगों का ब्लड शुगर का स्*तर बहुत ज्यादा बढ़ जाता है जिसको नियंत्रण करना बहुत मुश्किल होता है। इस स्थिति में पीडि़त व्यक्ति को अधिक प्यास लगती है, बार-बार मूत्र लगना और लगातार भूख लगना जैसी समस्*यायें होती हैं। यह किसी को भी हो सकता है, लेकिन इसे बच्*चों में अधिक देखा जाता है। टाइप 2 मधुमेह में शरीर इंसुलिन का सही तरीके से प्रयोग नहीं कर पाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*अंडा खाने से कम होता है मधुमेह का खतरा :-*क्या आप जानते है की टाइप-2 डायबिटीज दुनिया में बहुत तेजी से बढ़ रहा है|  टाइप 2 मधुमेह से ग्रस्*त लोगों का ब्लड शुगर का स्*तर बहुत ज्यादा बढ़ जाता है जिसको नियंत्रण करना बहुत मुश्किल होता है। हाल में हुए शोध में हफ्ते में कम से कम चार अंडे के सेवन का बड़ा फायदा पहुंचाता है। यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ ईस्टर्न फिनलैंड के शोधकर्ताओं द्वारा किये गये अध्ययन की मानें तो हफ्ते में चार अंडों का सेवन टाइप 2 डायबिटीज के रिस्क को एक तिहाई हद तक कम कर सकता है।
 शोध में यह निष्*कर्ष निकला कि अंडे के सेवन से टाइप-2 मधुमेह का खतरा और रक्त में ग्लूकोज स्तर कम हुआ।  अंडे में मौजूद पोषक तत्व शुगर के इस्तेमाल से शरीर में पाचन में सुधार करते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*फायदेमंद है अंडा :-*जैसा की आप को पहले भी बताया है की टाइप 2 डायबटीज के खतरे को कम करने के लिए सप्ताह में तीन-चार अंडे का सेवन करें, लेकिन इसके पीले भाग को न खायें। उबले अंडे में से तो आसानी से पीला भाग अलग कर सकते हैं। यदि आमलेट या भुर्जी बना रहें हैं तो उसमें सब्जी डालें और पीली गोली फेंक दें। आमलेट और भुर्जी सप्ताह में एक बार ही खाएं। सप्ताह में चार से ज्यादा अंडे खाने का कोई अतिरिक्त लाभ नहीं हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

हालांकि अंडे में मौजूद कोलेस्ट्रॉल डायबिटीज के मरीजों को नुकसान पहुंचा सकता है। रक्तवाहिनियों में जमने वाला कोलेस्ट्राल हार्ट अटैक व स्ट्रोक के लिए जिम्मेदार होता है। तो कुछ भी करने से पहले डॉक्टर की सलाह जरुर ले ||

----------

